# Some 'stuff' I roughed out.....



## SDB777 (May 16, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on a new chuck....went with the Nova Titan 2 and the extra set of 4" serrated jaws. Also decided that making bigger bowls is going to require a way of finishing the 'tenon'...so I picked up a 1-1/4"x8tpi tap(going to make my own mount for clamping bowls).

And I will also be getting a 1/2" Fingernail Bowl gouge from D-Way Tool! Happy Day!!!



My mess!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1218_zps869018e1.jpg
And did everything but finish the 'tenon' area on a piece of {Celtis reticulata}, Netleaf Hackberry.

Here is the blank mounted:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1198_zps868c2a0a.jpg

Tenon cut, re-mounted in the 'old chuck', and flipped around:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1200_zpsdb0ba5f7.jpg

Another look:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1202_zps1f487ece.jpg

Scott (more coming....to be continued) B

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SDB777 (May 16, 2014)

That brings me to todays turning fun. I roughed out two pieces of {Liquidambar styraciflua}, American Sweetgum. 

I cut the 'tenons' for the 4" chuck, so I didn't get to rough out the inside of the bowls. Turned one from the 'pith' side, and the other from the 'bark' side(even though I removed the bark).



Nasty piece of timber no#1:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1204_zps174f0878.jpg

The other nasty piece of timber no#2:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1209_zpscdc8a01b.jpg

The roughed out timber no#1:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1205_zpsb55e4df0.jpg

The roughed out timber no#2:
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Bowls/IMG_1215_zps10aabfd0.jpg



I have no idea when the 'stuff I ordered' will arrive, but I am ready to make more 'mess'! Hollowing, that should be fun....hopefully the newer tool will make it enjoyable?!?!?

Thanks for looking...more to follow!





Scott (awesome curlies everywhere) B

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 16, 2014)

Scott, about a month ago I decided I needed a 1/2 inch fingernail bowl gouge. I bought a Sorby. Had it for about a month and still haven't used it. Still using my regular 1/2 inch bowl gouge.

Ray


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 16, 2014)

Looking good Scott. Keep em coming. Gonna try my hand at my first bowl pretty soon.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2014)

Looks like you are having a blast Scott !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 16, 2014)

That's not a mess----it's a beginning.
I've gotten to where I round my blanks on the bandsaw--fun to do'em that(your) way, but my wrists can't take that punishment. Doesn't bode well for me as a Doc if I can't use my hands.


----------



## SDB777 (May 17, 2014)

Seems everyone has a better way of doing things....that'll be all the photo sharing from me!




Scott (wow.....) B

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 17, 2014)

I've heard great things about D-way tools, but I opted to go with Doug Thompson's bowl gouge when I made the choice.

I'm sure you'll love the way it keeps its "new edge" feel much longer than run-of-the-mill HSS tools.


----------



## David Hill (May 18, 2014)

Oh man!
Don't stop posting pics. Apologies if what I said went the wrong way, dint mean my way was "better"-- just what I had to do to keep turnin'.
I enjoy posting and getting honest responses & learn from C&C----both good/bad.


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2014)

I guess I missed something.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## simihacker (May 18, 2014)

If it is rough on your wrists try a back cut from the center out and don't go "left " until smooth
Another way is to cut small peeling cuts 1/4 inch wide towards the center 
See Jimmy Clewes tape it's kind of fin to watch
Just saying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 19, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a new chuck....went with the Nova Titan 2 and the extra set of 4" serrated jaws. Also decided that making bigger bowls is going to require a way of finishing the 'tenon'...so I picked up a 1-1/4"x8tpi tap(going to make my own mount for clamping bowls).


I assume the jaws are the Powergrips?
What type of mount do you plan to make with the tap? Donut, Longworth, other?


----------



## RayBell (May 19, 2014)

To each their own, but having broken each wrist at least once(not turning) I am with David. Scott this is no way meant as criticism. Please keep posting pictures. We would miss them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 19, 2014)

I love this place ! I learn everyday and that's saying alot for this old dog, always thought that my way was best in eveything I did and I'd see something and think, now I can do that and then find out that I did not know diddley squat, WB and you guys of course teach me something new everyday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 19, 2014)

man @SDB777 i dont think that was him telling you the right way to do it every body does it differently i do it the same way you to i just slap it on because i like turning more than the bandsaw because i feel that i can be more accurate i dont think there is a right way to do anything its all based on opinion well except math apparently there is a right way but ill never know. but on serious terms i really hope you dont quit sharing photos i love looking at your stuff and i love the brown patch in that piece cant wait to see it once its finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 20, 2014)

Scott. Please don't stop posting photos. I learned from your post.


----------

